
Building a SEO Tool with Machine Learning - eudox
http://blog.monkeylearn.com/building-a-seo-tool-machine-learning/
======
coolguywithahat
Obvious question: Does one actually get insights on how to improve SEO from
this tool?

Because otherwise, this would just be a nice toy app.

